# Does an Ebike turn into a regular bike if you leave the motor in the car?



## andreyo (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello, I live in the bay area and I am interested in getting an ebike, something like the Magnum Mi5. Sad to hear e bikes are regulated and not allowed in preserves and national forrests. So obviously I would just leave the battery in the car and the bike would be really heavy but still usable. Correct? If the battery is not connected then its normal bike right?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

1) it would ride poorly 
2) you might be able to talk yourself out of a ticket, but, hikers might not care, take pictures, report you to the land management, etc. Damage done. 

We are ambassadors for our sport, I wouldn't risk it.

Where in bay area? If you can actually ride your ebike on climbs around Skeggs, Waterdog, Dirt Alpine, Purissima, Demo, etc, with the extra weight of the motor but no power, you don't need an ebike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

andreyo said:


> So obviously I would just leave the battery in the car and the bike would be really heavy but still usable. Correct? If the battery is not connected then its normal bike right?


Stands to reason IMO.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

If the bike you choose comes with a good drivetrain like the Yamaha/Brose/Shimano motor with 30-34t chainring and a good wide ratio cassette like the XT 11-46t. It wont be so bad without the battery. It’ll be a very heavy bike to climb with but its doable. The downhill is going to be very stable do to the weight.

Riding an Emtb is all about the fun of riding with assist, ever heard of “uphill flow” you’ll experience that with a well designed mid drive Emtb!

If you wanna hit trails where ebikes arent allowed. Use your MTB.

Take your Emtb where they are allowed and enjoy it for what it is designed to do! STP, Tamarancho, Coe just to name a few...Haters will always be butthurt when they see you having a great time...thats their problem! 

Have fun and respect other trail users. The haters...just ignore them! They’ll have their own Ebike eventually!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

The Magnum Mi5 is a hub motored bike. No good for trail riding IMO.

Demo a well designed mid drive Emtb before you buy. Motostrano in Redwood City is a good place to start shopping, they stock Bulls, Haibike, KTM, Cube, Moustache...call them to get their free dirt demo schedule.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> If the bike you choose comes with a good drivetrain like the Yamaha/Brose/Shimano motor with 30-34t chainring and a good wide ratio cassette like the XT 11-46t. It wont be so bad without the battery. It'll be a very heavy bike to climb with but its doable. The downhill is going to be very stable do to the weight.
> 
> Riding an Emtb is all about the fun of riding with assist, ever heard of "uphill flow" you'll experience that with a well designed mid drive Emtb!
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

++; I ride one of several e-MTB's around (not where prohibited) with the motor off just as a novelty to receive an extra kick piloting a 50-60 pound behemoth. Wouldn't enjoy as a regular diet.


----------

